# R3 - Pulled the trigger



## Doc1911 (May 23, 2012)

Well I finally pulled the trigger today on the R-3. It will be ready next week. Since I could not get past the crank issue (that is basically non-existent, except in my mind ...where a dealer/friend put it - I know with friends like this ...), it will be coming with Rotor 3D -Plus, Adamo Breakaway saddle (my favorite in the past...), Sidi shoes ..., etc.). 

I appreciate all the assistance in the other thread. There are a lot of very good bikes out there, but I believe this is the right one for me today ...


----------



## fredstaple (Jun 2, 2003)

*Let us know...*

...how you like it. I want this bike when it comes time to replace the RS. Congrats on the new bike.


----------



## Doc1911 (May 23, 2012)

Thanks. I will not officially pick it up till next week. I put 3 miles on it today, but no more as the FSA crank is going back to the LBS. I am waiting on the Rotor 3-D Plus ... and then the fun will begin.

Thanks again.



fredstaple said:


> ...how you like it. I want this bike when it comes time to replace the RS. Congrats on the new bike.


----------



## RedNose44 (Jul 24, 2011)

Congrats on the bike, and good choice going with Rotor 3D.


----------



## Doc1911 (May 23, 2012)

Thanks Rednose. Next week can't get here soon enough. 



RedNose44 said:


> Congrats on the bike, and good choice going with Rotor 3D.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Congrats, I made the same choice (I picked up my frame last week and I got an email indicating that my Rotor 3d+ crank with Q Rings shipped today as did my Selle Italia Superflow saddle and Zipp 101 wheels. I am excited for you (and me!!!). Post pics once you get it (it sounds like we should end up with the finished product around the same time).


----------



## Doc1911 (May 23, 2012)

Thanks. Congrats on your new bike. I am jealous already of your wheels. Mine will be stock for a while, until I decide what I desire ... and Christmas gets here :thumbsup:

I will attempt to get some pics up - after I read how to do it. 



Rashadabd said:


> Congrats, I made the same choice (I picked up my frame last week and I got an email indicating that my Rotor 3d+ crank with Q Rings shipped today as did my Selle Italia Superflow saddle and Zipp 101 wheels. I am excited for you (and me!!!). Post pics once you get it (it sounds like we should end up with the finished product around the same time).


----------



## GFord (May 28, 2012)

I almost pulled the trigger on an R3 but my LBS said the earliest he could get my size would be mid june. This bike is apparently really in demand as are a couple of other Cervelo models. While there the news in the shop was that the R3 will be no different in 2103. This apparently was fresh news. Not sure if it matters to anyone.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Yeah, my LBS indicated that they didn't think Cervelo is producing any more 2012s and that what's in stock is all that is left until they roll out the 2013 models. They are probably trying to avoid the overlap fiasco that kind of happened with the S3 and the S5. Though I'm no longer in the market with my R3 purchase, I am still excited to see what the new models bring to the table.


----------



## Doc1911 (May 23, 2012)

Well I picked it up. My LBS recieved the new crank and chain early and it is a beauty. Going for its firs ride latter this evening.


----------



## GFord (May 28, 2012)

I am debating between the R3 and Pinarello Paris. Tough choice.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Enjoy the bike Doc, can't wait to get mine done and join you. Post pics when you can and report back on the first ride please. 

GFord- it is a tough one. Make sure you ride both. That's where I realized how amazing the R3 is.


----------



## Doc1911 (May 23, 2012)

The Paris is a very nice bike. I was looking at Pinarello also before purchasing the R3. Both are excellent. There is no wrong choice, as long as you get the one that 'is for you.'




GFord said:


> I am debating between the R3 and Pinarello Paris. Tough choice.


----------



## Doc1911 (May 23, 2012)

I will get some pics up soon. The ride was a short one because I still have not decided on which light/tail light to get ... But it was a great ride ... The design of this bike is impressive. You feel like you and the machine are one .... (of course that is he way any quality bike should feel ...). The rotor 3d+ is absolutely fantastic.

Had a car turn left in front of me and cut me off ... The brakes work 



Rashadabd said:


> Enjoy the bike Doc, can't wait to get mine done and join you. Post pics when you can and report back on the first ride.


----------



## RedNose44 (Jul 24, 2011)

Congrats on the bike Doc. Time to put some miles on her now...


----------



## Doc1911 (May 23, 2012)

*Pics added - Cervelo R3/Rotor 3D Plus*

A friend did these for me at his home. Put another 24 miles on her ....


----------



## RedNose44 (Jul 24, 2011)

The bike looks great Doc. Those stands work very well also. I have five of them in my garage. Easy to get the bikes in and out. Have fun with the new bike.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Well done Doc, it looks like you made the right choice. What do you think of the Adamo saddle (I went with the Selle Italia Superflow 145, basically a similar idea)? Enjoy!!


----------



## Doc1911 (May 23, 2012)

Thanks.

yes, I love these stands. We have a few of them also.... Keeps life simple and organized.



RedNose44 said:


> The bike looks great Doc. Those stands work very well also. I have five of them in my garage. Easy to get the bikes in and out. Have fun with the new bike.


Adamo makes a great saddle. I actually have ridden many, including the Selle (our LBS has several used ones to try ....) . Adamo has always fit me the best. But all of us are just a little different, so .... These type saddles help protect certain equipment, comfortable, and still perform .... 



Rashadabd said:


> Well done Doc, it looks like you made the right choice. What do you think of the Adamo saddle (I went with the Selle Italia Superflow 145, basically a similar idea)? Enjoy!!


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

Doc1911 said:


> A friend did these for me at his home.


-5 points for cross-chaining in the photo!



Everyone knows that bike porn shots need to be done in "big ring, smallest cog" orientation.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

I finally got the call gents, my R3 is ready and I will pick it up after work today. I can't wait to get this thing on the road.


----------



## Doc1911 (May 23, 2012)

Congrats. Now comes the fun. Post some pics. 



Rashadabd said:


> I finally got the call gents, my R3 is ready and I will pick it up after work today. I can't wait to get this thing on the road.


----------



## RedNose44 (Jul 24, 2011)

Nice, like Doc said we need some pics...


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Coming tonight (God willing). Less than two hours until pick up time!!!


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Here you go fellas: (there is also a separate thread out there):

Flickr: Rashadabd's Photostream


----------



## enellch (Jun 15, 2011)

Nice setup and a great bike.

But whats up with the several inches of spacers and upside down stem? The RS might be the more appropriate fit?


----------



## Doc1911 (May 23, 2012)

Sorry for the delay in answering, I just returned from a business trip, etc. 

I am recovering from some heart/ lung conditions. However, in the past the style of bike has served me well. Things will gradually come off as my health gets back to normal. I still have a while to go, but at least I am up to 50 mile rides now ....



enellch said:


> Nice setup and a great bike.
> 
> But whats up with the several inches of spacers and upside down stem? The RS might be the more appropriate fit?


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Good to hear about your progress Doc!!! Keep pedaling man!


----------



## Doc1911 (May 23, 2012)

Thanks, Rashadabd. I appreciate the kind words.



Rashadabd said:


> Good to hear about your progress Doc!!! Keep pedaling man!


----------



## chiefDave (Aug 30, 2011)

CG on your R3! Great bike and they are so comfy plus they put it down too when hammering! I too love my rotor 3D+ crank w/ Q rings. I upgraded due to a knee injury and the combination of 175 crank, q rings and speedplay zeros has let me do centuries with no knee pain. The crank is light and very stiff and love it so much, that I have one on order for my new venge (w/ quarg this time). CG again!
Dave
PS no pics yet need a few more posts lol


----------

